

When cryptographic functions go bad - est
http://i.imgur.com/z44bhed.png
Credit to original source:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;programming&#x2F;comments&#x2F;1vv497&#x2F;when_cryptographic_functions_go_bad&#x2F;
======
est
original source:

[http://programming.reddit.com/comments/1vv497/_/cew731t](http://programming.reddit.com/comments/1vv497/_/cew731t)

